# 500g CO2 bottle: how long should it last?



## cousin it (Nov 1, 2002)

I have exactly that co2 system on my main tank and I have to say that I love it. I have been using it for 7 years without any problems.
I get about 4mths out of one of those refils on my 55 running it at 30mg/l


----------



## pcspinheiro (Apr 15, 2003)

Thanks for the reply cousin it!

Are you also using the reactor that comes with the kit? How does it work? Is it an internal reactor or does it sit outside the aquarium? 

I really can't figure it out... and it would be nice to know. Also, do you have problems refilling or is the tank outlet standard size?

Thanks,

Paulo Pinheiro


----------



## cousin it (Nov 1, 2002)

I am using the supplied reactor which fits inside the tank, I use an eheim powerhead to run mine.
I have no problems getting my tank refilled as the shop where I originally purchased it from do an exchange system where they send the empty tanks back to the supplier to be tested and refilled and they carry a spare one in stock for me to take home.
but the tank outlet looks fairly standard to me.


----------



## pcspinheiro (Apr 15, 2003)

Cousin it, sorry to bother once again but do you have your setup on a solenoide that shuts at night or is it on 24/7? I can get a solenoide for 45 € and if it gets me 6-7 months of CO2 without refilling it would be well worth the money.

Thanks, 

Paulo


----------



## cousin it (Nov 1, 2002)

I use a solenoid with my system which is timed to the lights.


----------

